# 4 day retreat



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Just spent 4 days in the Canyonlands, Arches, Montecello, Moab area, sight seeing and a little golf. Could not believe the amount of speedgoats seen just south of Price and the amount of deer and turkeys on the Hideout golf course in Montecello.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Hope you could relax a little with all that sensory overload. :grin:


----------

